
Teletext Font - hggh
http://www.galax.xyz/TELETEXT/INDEX.HTM
======
gjvc
Otherwise known "BBC Micro MODE 7" font :-), see
[https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/9203/why-...](https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/9203/why-
is-the-bbc-micros-mode-7-so-different-to-the-other-display-modes) for details.

